# Capitol riot instigator and self-described political insurgent was once featured in an Uber commercial!



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Whooooops!

This won't go over well.

John Sullivan was arrested and charged with numerous crimes, including unlawful entry, breaking of windows, etc. He can be heard on his on livestream videos directly instigating the rioting with things like, "Let's go! We got this. Push forward. We took the building! YA!" And other things to that effect.

He was even featured on CNN last week as a "journalist" who documented the killing of the woman who was shot by Capitol police. That was his video recording. Because of that, it led the FBI to investigate him further due to why he was there and his past political activism.

He's a devout anarchist, hates Trump, and posted incriminating selfies on his own Twitter bragging about his new Trump hat "disguise" he was going to wear to the Capitol in order to blend in and then instigate rioting and violence.

This guy is screwed!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350161944720809986
More info on his activities here:

https://www.foxnews.com/us/activist-gas-mask-said-he-had-knife-capitol-riot-feds
John Sullivan's own brother turned him in to the FBI. Brother says he deliberately planned this in order to make Trump protesters look bad at the Capitol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350176892536516608


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This guy is a real idiot!
As if trump needed help 
looking like a jackass...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

When that door slammed behind him, shit got real hahahaha


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh , he's a pretty Boy. 

Hope he enjoys his ass gettin' used up,,,,,


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Arthur Dent said:


> Oh , he's a pretty Boy.
> 
> Hope he enjoys his ass gettin' used up,,,,,


Yes, I sincerely hope he finds love at The Joint.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

this leftist degenerate was an Über star driver and infiltrated the redhats stampede on DC HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


Actually liberals have no balls.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

What an accomplished agitator!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What an accomplished agitator!


Naw.....
According to the left, he's an accomplished _journalist_. :laugh:


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Proof that Uber is a race to the bottom... for both sides.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

t


Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


they see dead people and chase dragons


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> they see dead people and chase dragons


That makes sense!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Whooooops!
> 
> This won't go over well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rumor is, he's tight in the CapitOl , he'll be fine... Big mouth too...



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


>


AC is no Tom B. He needs to pull out the board, talk to his mom.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Rumor is, he's tight in the CapitOl , he'll be fine... Big mouth too...
> 
> 
> AC is no Tom B. He needs to pull out the board, talk to his mom.


F CNN


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Whooooops!
> 
> This won't go over well.
> 
> ...


" FALSE FLAG"



Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


PART OF THE " INDOCTRINATION" BRAIN WASHING SESSIONS

( ALSO, Blinking is a " tell" for Lying.
Prying eyes open Prevents blinking. " Liberal Arts "101)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?


https://www.yourtango.com/2019330628/what-are-sanpaku-eyes-how-to-tell-if-you-have-them
To be fair though, a lot of psychos on the right have them as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look into my Eyes . . . 
You are Feeling Very Liberal . . .

The Opposition is LIES !

When you Awake
You will Destroy Opposition !
3 . . . 2 . . . 1 . ..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Jan 6th : zero security 
Jan 16th : 20k armed troops

In my eyes &#128064; It's all political theater . A set up. They knew huge protests would be going on Jan 6th. Hire 100 actors to cause some minor damage . Paint the entire red team as domestic terrorists. It's laughable really . Here's another actor . Son of Judge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Jan 6th : zero security
> Jan 16th : 20k armed troops
> 
> In my eyes &#128064; It's all political theater . A set up. They knew huge protests would be going on Jan 6th. Hire 100 actors to cause some minor damage . Paint the entire red team as domestic terrorists. It's laughable really . Here's another actor . Son of Judge.
> View attachment 550817


He is wearing A police bullet proof vest
& carrying a Capitol Police Riot Shield !

This implicates him in an officers INJURY OR DEATH !

NO BAIL !



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> When that door slammed behind him, shit got real hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 550445


ATTENDED 37 LIBERAL LOOTINGS & BURNINGS
OVER THE PAST 6 MONTHS !
NO ARRESTS !

ATTENDS JUST 1 REPUBLICAN PROTEST. . .

MUGSHOTS !
Now on " no fly" list.








" JUSTICE"

WILL THERE BE HAMMER PROTESTS FOR THE INNAUGURATION THIS YEAR ?

REMEMBER THE FESTIVITIES OF 4 YEARS AGO ?
SMASHING WINDOWS & SETTING CARS ABLAZE ?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Son of Judge


Son of a Brooklyn Democrat Judge to be exact



tohunt4me said:


> He is wearing A police bullet proof vest
> & carrying a Capitol Police Riot Shield !


Which he "found on the floor"



tohunt4me said:


> NO ARRESTS !


He has been arrested previously

https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/7...st-arrested-accused-of-rioting-making-threats
John Sullivan has a dad as well
It's nothing weird though, he only accidentally sent some fuses to Taiwan

https://www.nbcnews.com/id/wbna26892774


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://www.yourtango.com/2019330628/what-are-sanpaku-eyes-how-to-tell-if-you-have-them
> To be fair though, a lot of psychos on the right have them as well.
> 
> View attachment 550793


I always wondered why so many have that crazy eye. Now I know.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://www.yourtango.com/2019330628/what-are-sanpaku-eyes-how-to-tell-if-you-have-them
> To be fair though, a lot of psychos on the right have them as well.
> 
> View attachment 550793


Those are all ultra-liberal lefties. Just sayin'


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://www.yourtango.com/2019330628/what-are-sanpaku-eyes-how-to-tell-if-you-have-them
> To be fair though, a lot of psychos on the right have them as well.
> 
> View attachment 550793


it's the jazz hands that's even more creepy haha


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Whooooops!
> 
> This won't go over well.
> 
> ...


Very interesting about this anarchist. What a jerk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> it's the jazz hands that's even more creepy haha


Or the Liberal speeches
With one hand up
One hand down
Like the Lucifer Statue !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


. 
And these are the ones calling Mr. T a psyco path. :roflmao:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But wait, there's more,
.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> But wait, there's more,
> .
> View attachment 551275


I think some of them just look like that because they are trying to pose for the camera. I had two 40 something year old guy friends years ago who were a couple, they dressed as boy scouts one Halloween and posted on Myspace , they had that same crazy bug eyed look and took the picture from above I guess to try to look younger lol? Anyways, I messaged one of them "why are you looking all crazy bugged eye in your pictures " got blocked never heard from either again lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I think some of them just look like that because they are trying to pose for the camera. I had two 40 something year old guy friends years ago who were a couple, they dressed as boy scouts one Halloween and posted on Myspace , they had that same crazy bug eyed look and took the picture from above I guess to try to look younger lol? Anyways, I messaged one of them "why are you looking all crazy bugged eye in your pictures " got blocked never heard from either again lol.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


Everybody has such weird eyes for a split second.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's all political theater . A set up. They knew huge protests would be going on Jan 6th. Hire 100 actors to cause some minor damage . Paint the entire red team as domestic terrorists. It's laughable really . Here's another actor .


Ashli was an actor also. You should see her current performance piece.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This guy is screwed!


Yeah but he was released without bail

Do a search for it and let's see how many MSM types are picking up the story.

There is this:






But no this:

https://dawsoncountyjournal.com/blo...itionally-without-bail-by-utah-federal-judge/


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Yeah but he was released without bail
> 
> Do a search for it and let's see how many MSM types are picking up the story.
> 
> ...


And as part of his release:


> Sullivan is required to stay off of social media, surrender his passport and *be on house arrest*. He also will have to stop working for the Insurgence USA activist group he founded, although he won't have to cede control.
> 
> In addition, Sullivan, who posed with a rifle at protests over the summer, *is now prohibited from possessing firearms*.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

WAHN said:


> And as part of his release:


Right, two violent offenses of the same nature in 6 months and he is allowed to go home

makes sense

I feel a slap on the wrist coming haha


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Right, two violent offenses of the same nature in 6 months and he is allowed to go home
> 
> makes sense
> 
> I feel a slap on the wrist coming haha


Numerous people involved have been released for now.

It's not exactly something new in the court system.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

WAHN said:


> It's not exactly something new in the court system.


With his record?
k....


July 10th 2020:

Sullivan was also captured on video threatening to beat a woman in an SUV, according to the affidavit, and then kicking her door, leaving a dent.

Sullivan was seen with Jesse Taggart - the man charged with shooting the motorist - throughout the protest, the affidavit states.

"As a protest organizer, John Sullivan is heard talking about seeing the shooting, looking at the gun and seeing smoke coming from it. John did not condemn the attempted murder nor attempt to stop it nor aide in its investigation by police."

*Starred in an Uber commercial

*Was interviewed on CNN by Anderson Cooper

*Olympic Skater

*Father was forced to retire from the Air Force for selling fuses to Taiwan "accidentally"

Yeah I know plenty of people like this, happens everyday.
You're right, it's probably the court system.
Nothing odd here...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> With his record?


So he's been convicted of something?



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Yeah I know plenty of people like this, happens everyday.
> You're right, it's probably the court system.
> Nothing odd here...


So you're saying that most people accused of something violent(not lethal) sit in jail while awaiting trial, not released on bond or house arrest?

No personal experience with that type of stuff myself. I'm just pretty sure I've read about plenty of people accused of violent crimes out and about until their court date.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

WAHN said:


> So he's been convicted of something?


Have you actually read through this thread or did you just start at the end?

https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/7...st-arrested-accused-of-rioting-making-threats


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Have you actually read through this thread or did you just start at the end?
> 
> https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/7...st-arrested-accused-of-rioting-making-threats


Yep, read through it.

Some ******bag that will hopefully be locked up if/when convicted is placed under house arrest.

Unless I missed it, he doesn't appear to be charged with assaulting anyone directly in either case.

You think he should remain locked up. I'd be fine with that as well, but I'm not surprised at what was done. As far as I know, it's not an unusual thing. Again, not an expert on the court system.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Ashli was an actor also. You should see her current performance piece.
> 
> View attachment 552185


Breaking into a government building defended by armed police is a bad idea. One might get shot.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


&#128064;air pressure behind them &#128064;



The Gift of Fish said:


> Breaking into a government building defended by armed police is a bad idea. One might get shot.


Hummm
Defended or guarded ?
Defend means barriers, walls and weapons.
Guarded means plastic arrows, yellow tape turnstiles and selfies.

Hummm almost seems planned ? Then the armed security to fortify the occupied area after questionable election - hummm - maybe a feel good expression of power ?

Instead of the green zone it should of been called camp Unity &#128526;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why do liberals always have weird eyeballs?
> View attachment 550577
> 
> View attachment 550579
> ...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If there is one agent provocateur, there's more.


----------

